# Mind control, Illuminati and dissociation dp



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi guys. I am back briefly for a night here and still not hooked up to the internet like I wish. Have missed all of you. Hope some have found help and answers.

What I am learning is so incredible that most will scoff and tell me I am even crazier but oh, well, I am getting used to that.

Here is what I believe. I believe that there is mind control going on by governments. Some is military and some from programmers from Masonic or Illuminati groups. Okay, please hear me out. There is a connection to dissociation and dissociation is linked to this condition in DSM. They go hand in hand. There is so much info. out there regarding this.

We are all controlled to a certain degree these days. But, this is more insidious. I have been through ministry that brought up a memory of satanic ritual abuse that I had no idea about. Many from ritual abuse cut and are cut off from feelings as the trauma has split them off. They have deep pain and don't remember what it is from. There is no memory until God brings it to the surface. I prayed that I would see that truth as I thought it might be a false memory. I found out through various means that my father is truly a practicing satanist. He confirmed it himself by threatening me when I confronted him. I am certainly not implying that everyone here has this kind of situation but

There are many like me out there who have no idea that anyone has abused them. The mind can solit from abuse that is not even ritual abuse. But when it does, it can be broken off into pieces that we are not aware of. I am not sure how the dp plays in but I can attest to the dissociative pieces in me. I have definite alters. I no longer experience dp but now more aware of alters. Dp less and dissociation of typical means now orevelant. They have even been coming more together, integrating, as I have been praying and attending church, reading the Bible and seeking God.

I believe God is healing me and will continue as I seek Him with my whole heart. He does not want us to suffer and is taking back His land. For those who are interested, http://www.lifechurch.tv and also, read up on this mind-control stuff. Don't take my word for it. There is healing when you seek God. Have to want Him more than to breath the air. He is faithful and will always answer prayers but not always in our time. If you do not believe, ask Him to prove Himself to you and watch what He does. He loves you. He wants us for Himself.

Enough on that. I am seeking counseling from a fellow that specializes in working with dissociation. He is associate of Steve Ogilvie who is reknowned in this area. If you are interested google Steve's name. Also Cisco Wheeler for more on this subject.

I know that this sounds so bizarre and crazy. But, look around you. The whole world is crazier and crazier. Why wouldn't this be possible? Anyway, have never seen a post on this theory so now there is. Got to go and love to all. God bless, freesong P.S. scared tp read the replys on this post. Please do realize that I am sensitive. Go easy Thanks


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Haha :lol: mind control??? illuminati??? don't think so! how exactly do you think mind control takes place then????? :shock:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello Freesong, I remember you from a while ago I hope you are doing well. I have read a few books by the people who started a lot of the mind control illuminati stuff like Robert Anton Wilson and his friends and I think they were just after selling books I dont think they really believe most of it. Although when it comes to mind control it is adverising which controls the masses these days so mind control does exist in this form.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

This is off topic but it reminds me of a dream I had. I can't remember the dream exactly but a strange thing happened during the dream.
I was about 2 minutes into the dream and it started to jump around and stop. You know when you are watching a DVD and there may be a scratch or a fingerprint on the disc that makes the picture jump around and skip frames. Well that's what happened in my dream, then it just stopped and all I saw was this










After about 5 seconds the dream restarted again.

Greg


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Newspapers were apparently notorious for subliminal messages. The text of the newspaper when magnififed was actually made up of different sexually oriented words like f*ck, sex, c*nt etc etc I think this wasa back in the 80's


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

mind control? a little paranoid? Maybe you need some seroquel?

The only "mind control" i see going on is...

1. Marketing like pablo said, i totally agree.

2. my government's (USA) use of euphemisms and sometimes blatant lies.

I dont see any more insidious type of mind control. Only manipulative language, which anyone with intelligence can see right through.

PS: oh and i think that church you are in might be trying to control your mind :twisted:


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

What church is this you are attending? Is it affiliated with that web site?

I used to live in the eastern part of Michigan where a lot of militia and conspiracy theorist stuff is. No, I don't believe in it, but the conspiracy theory culture is fascinating to watch. They basically blame a group for much of what is going wrong with the world, and as news stories come down the pike, they find some clever way of fitting it into their existing conspiracy theory with circumstantial evidence. Some of these oral traditions of conspiracy theories have been around for over two hundred years and have gained quite a bit of elaboration and adherents (making them appear more credible to some). There's a book from the eighties called _Architects of Fear_ about the history of conspiracy theories in America that I read some years back where I read some of this stuff.

I don't think that the conspiracy theory culture is harmless, though. I remember seeing something of an uptick in reactionary right-wing activity around 1994 - maybe a reaction to the Clinton administration or Waco or the assault weapons ban or something, I don't know - and noticed that the Michigan Militia had gotten themselves on TV by holding a demonstration demanding that the UN flag be taken down from the state capitol on UN day or something. A few months later when the Oklahoma City federal building bombing took place, it seemed to me that a group like that might be responsible because they seemed to be escalating and I knew they were very suspicious of the federal government, and as it turned out the people who carried it off were from that right-wing conspiracy theory culture.

I found that there is a good portion of right-wing activists in the US who don't project that they believe in these things to the mainstream media, but really eat it up amongst themselves.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Lunar Lander said:


> What church is this you are attending? Is it affiliated with that web site?
> 
> I used to live in the eastern part of Michigan where a lot of militia and conspiracy theorist stuff is. No, I don't believe in it, but the conspiracy theory culture is fascinating to watch. They basically blame a group for much of what is going wrong with the world, and as news stories come down the pike, they find some clever way of fitting it into their existing conspiracy theory with circumstantial evidence. Some of these oral traditions of conspiracy theories have been around for over two hundred years and have gained quite a bit of elaboration and adherents (making them appear more credible to some). There's a book from the eighties called _Architects of Fear_ from the eighties about the history of conspiracy theories in America that I read some years back where I read some of this stuff.
> 
> I found that there is a good portion of right-wing activists in the US who don't project that they believe in these things to the mainstream media, but really eat it up amongst themselves.


so are you implying that the conspiracy theorsists are trying to control our minds?


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

obsessivebrandon said:


> so are you implying that the conspiracy theorsists are trying to control our minds?


In a propagandistic, manipulative way, perhaps.  But that's easily overcome and there are always several flavors of propaganda to choose from in any given time and place, so "control" is a bit of a misnomer.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

> God bless, freesong P.S. scared tp read the replys on this post. Please do realize that I am sensitive. Go easy Thanks





obsessivebrandon said:


> mind control? a little paranoid? Maybe you need some seroquel?
> 
> The only "mind control" i see going on is...
> 
> ...


Man, thats a really sensitive reply....


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, I was prepared for the replys and that is okay. I just want to say that there are some interesting correlations when you read on this BUT I agree that fear can be produced and I do not want to condone or promote that. That is not what anyone needs in here. With reference to the church, NO, it does not believe this way either I don't think as a whole body. Very few do but I do. I really do believe this exists and has for years. I also believe that a one world government will be implemented soon and many will be used to hurt others this way. Like robots, targeted for this specific purpose. What do you think the SS of the Third Reich was doing? They were developing these techniques and there is much documentation regarding this as well as Delta force stuff. Also to note that those who were abused in satanic rituals cut. Doesn't mean that all that cut have been through that but many may have and don't remember. That happens, they split the mind and block the memories. Another way the mind is split is any sexual or extreme abuse in childhood or older. But, anyway, not a big deal. I am going to seek help for the dissociative stuff and see what comes from it. God bless all, freesong


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

freesong... i remember you well....are you still living with your parents and on your meds??? these posts have me very worried about you hun


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Very concerning to hear Freesong, though it seems you have a positive outlook. Hope you are getting the help you need.

Just remember - noone can control your mind if you won't let them. So just be calm and trust in yourself.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

double post


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

> I believe that there is mind control going on by governments. Some is military and some from programmers from Masonic or Illuminati groups.


What interest would the government have in controlling our minds?



> I have definite alters. They have even been coming more together, integrating, as I have been praying and attending church, reading the Bible and seeking God.


The task of integrating is about over-coming conflict...



> _I also believe that a one world government will be implemented soon and many will be used to hurt others this way_.


Could this integrated world government represent the battle you have in your own mind; the need to bring together all the parts?

These are only suggestions, but you know, it can't be any good for your health to live with this conspiracy theory.
Roz

------

(Day or two later)

Dear Freesong, 
I've been reflecting on your situation because I really feel for you. I understand what it is to have "alternative beliefs" but you really must ask yourself whether it is a good thing for you or anyone emotionally, to believe that they do not have control even over their own mind.

We all have ego boundaries to adhere to, before considering more abstract explanations of how life works.

That means that...it's not healthy to think your mind and someone else's is connected in a way you cannot control. I happen to agree with the person above who says no one can have control over you unless you agree to it - mentally, I'm talking about.

Physically speaking, someone can have control over you without you wanting it, by physically restraining you. But mentally, you are your own boss. You do have the power to choose.

The way you are seeing things must be greatly confusing because you are investing a lot of time and energy into something which is essentially negative.

People might say I'm crazy because I believe in angels....but that is a harmless belief as far as I can see. Putting your life and energy into a paranoid belief....that someone is out to control or hurt you, is going to be very bad for your health Freesong.

There are many good people in the world, beyond what it seems...just believe in that. It is a faith that is more relevent to everyday life than necessarily believing in God. It is an important part of religious faith as well. You are not alone. I hope someone can help you.

All the best
Rozanne


----------

